# bei struts inhalte über mehrere seite verteilen



## eggel (14. Feb 2007)

Hallo, 
ich liste in einer jsp die Ergebnisse einer Datenbankabfrage auf (Collection) und im Moment wird der gesamte Inhalt auf einer Seite angezeigt. Das ist natürlich bei großen Daten schlecht, und deshalb möchte ich ein webtypisches 

        "  <<     Seite 1 von x          >>"

einbauen. Mein Ansatz hierzu ein "ActionForward nextPage", der sich das entsprechende Session Objekt holt, falls vorhanden, durch die Collection iteriert und die ersten n Elemente, welche auf der vorherigen Seite angezeigt wurden, entfernt, und die neue Collection wieder als Attribut setzt. Das klappt allerdings nicht so :-[
Weiß jemand eine gute Ressource wo sowas erklärt wird ?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Jockel (14. Feb 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Stück Code weiter: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=783312


----------



## eggel (14. Feb 2007)

uff  ???:L 

sieht sehr aufwendig aus. Aber danke, ich gucks mir mal an.


----------



## SnooP (14. Feb 2007)

Hab auf der Arbeit nen Buch wo nen entsprechender Verweis zu sowas drin ist... - in ner Taglib-Erweiterung.
Prinzipiell ist das relativ easy zu erreichen mit Hilfe ner Iteration und Anpassung der Index-Grenzen im foreach-tag (würde dafür jstl nehmen)... - das ganze kann man dann noch mit nem J2EE-Pattern verbinden, so dass man immer nur nen Teil einer großen Collection erhält (damit man nicht sämtliche Daten der db auf einmal sammeln muss).


----------



## SnooP (15. Feb 2007)

soo - mal gucken  ...

und zwar meinte ich das hier: http://jsptags.com/tags/navigation/pager/index.jsp

Damit kannst du relativ easy mit <pg:item> und prev, next, index etc. - so ne Seitennavigation aufbauen. Das display-tag ist dafür wohl auch ne ganz gut geeignete Taglib...

Mit Boardmitteln kann man das sicherlich auch aufbauen, insb. wenn man das Value List Handler Pattern umsetzt - das ist mir gestern auch nicht mehr eingefallen... damit liefert dir dein Backend quasi immer nur eine Teil-Collection. Du musst dann nur entsprechende html-links aufbauen, die in der Action die Liste richtig triggered... - komfortabler gehts vermutlich aber mit obigem


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2007)

Super,
genau das brauche ich. Wußte zunächst nicht, dass sich dieses Konzept "Paging" nennt, deswegen war ich da ein bisschen hilflos. Ich denke für den Anfang reicht die Verwendung einer fertigen Lösung aus, auch wenn der Kern sicher interessant  ist. Aber so kann ich mich vorerst mal noch auf andere Ssachen konzentrieren. Danke.


----------



## SnooP (16. Feb 2007)

Jo klaro... - was fertiges ist immer zu bevorzugen 

und... gewusst wie's heißt ist das a und o heute  ... immer doof, wenn man vor google steht und gar nicht weiß, wonach man suchen muss  - bin da auch nur durch zufall drauf gestoßen - habs mir aber gleichmal weggespeichert *g*


----------

